

Big Brother at work may be no bad thing - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27813535

======
charonn0
> So if we are in favour of meritocracies, we should also be in favour of
> anything that helps us measure merit more accurately.

This obvious propaganda glosses over the problem of deciding what is and is
not meritorious, and who does the monitoring of whom.

